# Ettesun's Big Endeavor!



## Ettesun (Feb 22, 2008)

:holysheep:     I decided this journal-thing is such a great idea.
We can all help each other, and it will give me access to my record keeping through the good, the bad and the ugly.  Let's just hope it will be beautiful and smooth sailing with the help and support of all of you who care to add comments, advise, questions...  whatever.  
I've gone full-time into the gardening lifestyle here in California.  I want to be successful because it is what I love and I don't want to go back to work full time for someone else again!  California is awesome, especially where I live.  It's LEGAL...  yes, the 'L' word.  So I'd love hearing from you out there with your thoughts, prayers and knowledge!  
My first problem with my second grow is that my clones are not rooting.  So far I've taken out the thirty that lived, cleaned the cloner with water only this time and refilled it with a lower pH water.  It still needs to go down a whole point and a half.  I'd like to have a pH of 5 or 6.  
These are all photos taken in the veg room.  Say a prayer for those stems you see sticking out under the top of the cloner!
Any advise?  Ettesun


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 22, 2008)

Best of luck to you, I will be following your progress.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

yes i too will pull up my seat:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 22, 2008)

wow there looking really good. really nice plants you got there


----------



## Ettesun (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm adding photos of my Bubble Gum mothers that I decided to bud out and a Hawaiian tall girl.  They are ready to be cut down, which is traumatic for me...  get attached emotionally...  :headbang2:  
Had a few problems with mold when the power was out during the storm...  had to spray with baking soda/water...  burned my leaves a bit...
And also the first photo is all a tray of Bubble Gum flowering clones...  they had a short flowering period, but the next group will be kept full-term.  
I've been enjoying the first grow but hoping to have better strains and weight with the new batch coming up.  Will keep posting...  Ettesun


----------



## Ettesun (Feb 22, 2008)

When I took the photos it was dark in the flowering room...  Sure looks like that big one got burned last night!  Dang me!
I'd better go get some work done.  Think I'll be cutting and hanging...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, cool.  I'll be watching too.  

So far I like what I see.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 22, 2008)

Buddy... that last pick is *SWEET!!!*

hope you get your cloning probs worked out....


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 23, 2008)

vedy good!​


----------



## Ettesun (Feb 24, 2008)

:woohoo:Thanks to you all for the kind support.  I appreciate it more than you know...  there's no one to give me encouragement in this Endeavor except You!!!   :heart:


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww you have pretty horses and cute dog


----------



## Ettesun (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Sport.  I hope it's okay to post personal photos...  maybe they don't mind.  Just wanted to share the loves of my life with you!  
:lama:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 24, 2008)

Look 4ward 2 seeing ur _*LEGAL*_ Grow, Thats awesome!!! Beautiful Horses! Im lookin 4ward to gettin some one day!!!!Goodluck with everything mang.  
Peace


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 4, 2008)

eace:

Well, I did it...  I harvested my Bubble Gum...  They smell like Bubble Gum too.  Amazing.  I might just eat one!  
They are Like a Rainbow.  I want to share my photos.
I hope you enjoy.  I am writing in Purple for a Reason!
Enjoy.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

wow they are pretty i love the colors


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 4, 2008)

:lama:
           This should be a happy day, so  why do I miss
           them already.  I walked into 'their room' and felt 
           a little blue.    :fid:  
So what can I possibly do to feel better............Start another Bubble Family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

nice there looking really good


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

i cant wait to see these ones get that pretty color i love that color wow lol


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful bubblegum pics wow i could just look at them for ever :tokie:
subscribing to this journal ,,,,,good luck on them babies :bong2:


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Melissa.  I am just so excited about the colors also.  And I want to add that there was NO enhancement at all in the photos...  That is the true colors!  Just amazing.  And the smell is totally sweet bubble gummy.  I was shocked.  Well, guess you know what I'm doing for my next project!  
Take care and very good to hear from you.  Ettesun

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, those colours are quite stunning, im sooo tempted at giving it a go, great journal Ett.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> beautiful bubblegum pics wow i could just look at them for ever :tokie:
> subscribing to this journal ,,,,,good luck on them babies :bong2:



:yeahthat:


Wish you could come over for coffee/tea and a smoke.  You'd love this stuff.  I've been sleeping so much better.  Can't wait until my Lifesavers are done also.  Another eight weeks.  I started them from seed and raised the mommas.  Now I have a bunch of clones.  The family is growing.  Very diverse community in my maternity wing.  I like it that way!
 They are a natural relaxant and sleep aid...  supposed to be wonderful. 
I'm an wired person naturally and I love that 'get down' natural feeling at night.  Just awesome.  Well, I don't drink coffee at night...  LOL.  just tea!
Later.  Thanks for hanging in here with me. 
The hippy/cowgirl   :lama:


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

Not my first Rodeo! 
Here goes my second round.  :holysheep:

:woohoo:











Maternity Wing, Pediatric Wing, Lighting Set-up
eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey ettesun...looking great..I have some Bubble gum beans in the fridge for a future grow..after your grow it just moved up it order..thanks friend


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey there Ettesun. Those look great. Very nice setup you have going there. I am anxiously awaiting some more pics of those ladies. In the meantime, keep us posted on your progress my friend. Grow it big. Take care and I will be watching for updates.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

The Bubble Gum is the best tasting ever...  seriously.  It's like an after dinner cocktail.  When I lick my lips I can taste the sugar.  Just amazing.  I hope I will remember what in the heck I fed those girls.  Or maybe it just comes natural!!!  LOL.  Here's one for you... 
 :48:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats one heck of a set-up! Keep it up EtteSun...I think i can learn some things from you


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 21, 2008)

ya there looking really great wow


----------



## Melissa (Mar 21, 2008)

it looks like this is going to get better and better :tokie:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 31, 2008)

*so where are the new pics ??
waiting in anticipation :giggle:*


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 31, 2008)

ya i want to see more pics lol


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 6, 2008)

:welcome:
Hi everyone.  Welcome back to My Journal.    So glad you popped in!  Thanks for the great honor of winning M.P.'s 'photo-of-the-month' contest.   
I personally wish I'd taken more photos because I've never seen colors quite like that before.  I'm wondering if winning a photo contest at the county fair is in my future!  Imagine that...  LOL
  :yay:
I'm just hoping I'll have some with color in my 2nd Batch coming up.  
Speaking of my 2nd Batch...I'm back with my updates. 
This is week one in bloom.  My trays vary in size, so I'm sure output will also. I am curious to see how much taller they will grow in eight weeks.  
  I have three new strains in the mix, so that will be exciting to see how they come out and if they will have color.  I will add photos of each strain a little later.  Don't let me forget.  
 Thanks to all of you for being here to share experiences, knowledge and laughs.  It's a real pleasure getting to know you all.  God Bless.

eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 6, 2008)

Photo 1, on the left:  This is a plant that I had hoped to keep as a mother.  She was only a couple months old and she began blooming even though my maternity wing is under 24 hours light/ 7 days a week!!!  Go figure. 
I'd never heard of 'automatic flowering' before I read about it right here at M.P.'s site.  I would imagine that she is one of those auto girls!   I did try to start a couple clones, but they are budding already and barely four inches tall.  Darn.  Not a good strain for indoors.  Possibly I'll put one outside and see what happens.  Interesting.  I am very curious how this automatic flowering was developed.  Does anyone know???  I wonder what Luther Burbank would think of all this???  Your homework is...  yep you guessed it.  Who was Luther Burbank???  !!!    What is he most known for???  

Thanks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 8, 2008)

hey ettesun
 great pics cannont wait to see how they all look once budding !
dam i wish i had your set up ,,but no time to be envious :ignore: i will get there eventually ,,,once the kids have left home :hairpull::giggle:

oh did my home work you set  



> Luther Burbank was widely known as a botanist and scientist. His fame as an inventor of new fruits, plants and flowers inspired world-wide interest in plant  breeding



ps i googled it do i still get an a+ :rofl:
goodluck with the mommas problem and goodluck with these babies too (not that u need luck growing) 
u seem to have that down to a fine art 
happy smoking :tokie: melissa


----------



## gangalama (Apr 8, 2008)

Lookn Good:hubba: Lookn Good!! I`m lookn 4ward to the grow, Cya around!!


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

:woohoo:Melissa And Ganga...  Thanks for popping in for a visit!  
:clap:  Melissa, You won the Luther Burbank trivia question.  You get an A+, but if you want extra credit, try to name a couple of his MOST famous achievements. He is from Santa Rosa.  I began loving gardening when my second grade class took a field trip to his 'farm.'  I was quite impressed.  
  Thank you for the well wishes, and I'll keep you posted.  Ha.  'Keep you posted.'   :rofl:
Oh, enjoy those kids, Melissa...:hairpull:  I do understand though...  for sure.  But, they grow up too fast... mine are already on their own.  Time Flies!  :fly:

eace:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 9, 2008)

ok here goes ette 

the shasta daisy ,,,burbank potatoes,,,cherries,,,cali poppy

were some of his greatest achievements i think
:tokie:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

:clap: :woohoo:

There's one very important thing he developed that helped the farming in Australia...  at least I think it is Australia.  I'll have to look it up for sure.  It has to do with cows. 
LOL...  :farm:  

:ciao:     :bolt:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can we get some moor specs on you grow?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ettesun  

just popped by to say hello and ask about how things r trucking along?

hmmm... maybe not trucking along at all... more like crawling, eh? :doh: this hobby takes so long... that's what I find, at least...

congrats on BPOTM :aok: that's a gorgeous pic... she prob takes after mommy, hmmm? :hubba:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Can we get some moor specs on you grow?



:ciao:  what would you like to know????  Be glad to be more specific.
I checked out your journal...  how are they doing?  Are they out of the cups???  I did want to put in my two cents worth about nutes.  I NEVER water without nutrients... Super Thrive - about 1/4 t. a gallon for babies.  I start feeding them 3-3-3 right away 1/2 t. a gallon...  when they are right out of the bassinett.  LOL.  1/2 t. per gallon and thrive and 1/4 t. 16-0-0 per gallon...  then I double it once they have a little growth.  I keep the nitrogen going watching the color green.  I like a nice rich green, not too dark.  If the plants get dark dark green cut the nitro down a little until they are a good green.  Just takes practice. There are a few other ingredients in my recipe.  I'd be happy to share...  

eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> Hi Ettesun
> 
> just popped by to say hello and ask about how things r trucking along?
> 
> ...



Thanks for popping in.  It's good to 'see' you.    Glad you like the photo.  I hope to have some more like that in six or seven weeks.  I did a whole tray of Bubble Gum.  I have some Train Wreck and Razz too. And some Black.  The BlueBerry is going outside because they are way too tall and stringy.  Not sure what's up with that.  I have Lifesaver, BOG and hmmm.  I think that is it.  Need to get seeds, but my 'partner' made me kill my boys.  I was not happy at all.  I wanted to share the love!  :woohoo:
Things are moving along...  The good thing about indoor growing is that it doesn't take six+ months like outdoor!    I'm having a lot of fun, but a few obstacles in the way.  I'm trying to work through them.  
I'm excited about getting some started outdoors this year.  I haven't done that in a while and I love it.  I miss the gorilla gardening in the mountains...  Very exciting/high stress/danger.  LOL.  Helicopters and all that.  Lions (no tigers) and Bears!!!  Makes for memories, that's for sure.  But I'm pretty low-key now...  at least I try to appear that way.  ::chuck: For the neighbors' sakes!  
Take Care and Keep in Touch!  :ciao:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice garden Ettesun.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 9, 2008)

His spineless cactus was sold throughout the world, including to many Australian ranchers, as a food source for cattle. Turns out cows liked the plant so much they would eat it to the ground. Unlike grass, it could not grow back quickly. 

but there was also something about it be usefull  carrying the cows through a drought because the cacti could retain water and the cows wouldnt be thirsty   :giggle: 

sorry about rambling on but i am enjoying a big fat joint and reading about luther:hubba:

ps did i get it right?

__________________


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 10, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

:banana: Yeah Melissa!  
       You are right...  that's the answer I was going for!
       Very Good Job!  I actually grabbed a cacti leaf that had broken off a big plant when I toured his farm and brought it home and planted it in my greenhouse. (years ago). They are really cool.  A cactus without stickers!  :farm:  I could have been arrested.  :cop:  You can give me a trivia-question next and we'll see how I do.  Oh, it's late in England...  you're probably sleeping...  Later Buddy.  See you around tomorrow!  
eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Any updates on the garden my friend? I can't get enough of the mj....ever. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 11, 2008)

*hey ettesun heres one for ya :giggle:

How many different chemicals can be found in marijuana?    

catch u soon friend :tokie:*


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 12, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Any updates on the garden my friend? I can't get enough of the mj....ever. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 :ciao:

I need to update photos, is that what you are telling me Smoky???  
 I'll go take some right away... 
And hopefully put them up here today.  Things have been happening fast here.  
The weather changed drastically in the last couple days.  It was in the seventies yesterday and will be today also.  My girls that were put outside two days ago droop over and wilt when the sun in on them, then perk up again when they're in the shade.  Poor things.  Breaks my heart.
    My 'soon-to-be-ex-partner' shocked the heck out of them by shaking all the dirt off the roots before he planted them...  in the middle of the day, I might add...  a no-no as far as I'm concerned...  so I checked on them this morning and they aren't real happy...  And I'm not real happy either.  :fid:  Guess I'd better relax and take a chill pill...  And you know what else???  When I mentioned that they were shocked and that he had broken two plants he chopped them off where they were bent. :chuck: Unbelievable.  I just had to walk away.  :chill: I was in shock at that point also.  Me and my girls.  :cry:  I'll photo them if I can without being too obvious.  
Do I sound like a whiner?  :baby:                 I hope not.  ::confused2:
Sounds like a soap opera though...  "Days of Our Lives."  Stay tuned for my next episode after this commercial break.  :farm:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 12, 2008)

:holysheep: allready tuned in :giggle:

i hope they start  to feel better soon,, poor ladies 

anyway best of luck eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Ettesun (Apr 12, 2008)

:ciao:  As you can see in the above photos, the Mr. Nice, Bubble Gum and the three BOGs are doing pretty well.  The BlueBerryXTrainWrecks were shocked...  They were absolutely gorgeous plants, bushy, tall, etc.  :fid:
I am not very happy that they were cut down about 1/2 their height, which shocked them even more.  
I would have done it very differently...  I feel bad because they were awesome plants that deserved better...  I'm a little sad.  
Later Friends.  
eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Ettesun! Sorry i could not get back to you sooner, Kinda got banned for cussing... O well, lesson learned it was like toarcher not being able to log in to the site... But i was just really interested in your growing and how you speak/type... You must be old school. Anyways, yeah i have a few questions... Do you only grow soil? And what soil/neuts do you use? What size setup do you have going on, it would be nice to see pics of your entire grow op. Thanks man and i am about to order some Bubble Gum so lets see if i can make some anywhere near as pretty as yours. O and if your talking about my SOG, i did transplant into 6" pots and started flower at 10 days veg. They are now on day 7 flower under 250W MH until i see Pre flower then switching to HPS...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey  ettesun..Things sound great..Hopefully the ones moved outside will turn around for you...I plan on doing some Bubble Gum beans in Sept..please give some info and pics on the Bubble Gum strain...How long to Harvest...How Tall and of course how she smokes...I will be fallowing..Keep it Green my friend


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2008)

Your grow looks great, those plants will perk up. And my sympathy about the males....is hard to kill them when you work so hard to grow them.  i have saved two to make some seeds (hopefully), but the others get the ax!

will be watching to see the ladies perk up!
good growin'
tcbud


----------



## sillysara (Apr 13, 2008)

looking great Ettesun..


----------



## mike1245 (Apr 13, 2008)

you gotta tell me where you got those bubble gum seeds! i need to grow that stuff! looks amazing.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

mike1245 said:
			
		

> you gotta tell me where you got those bubble gum seeds! i need to grow that stuff! looks amazing.



  Hi Mike,  I hope it is okay to give web sites.  (I am in no way affiliated with any sales or distribution of any seeds...  just for the record). :doh:

I just typed in 'bubblegum marijuana seeds' into my browser and came up with a bunch of sites that have Bubblegum.  
    420-Seeds   put the dot com after.  LOL.  I don't think we are supposed to link to other sites...  So I deleted that quickly.  
     planetskunk.com
    marijuana-seeds.NL/seed-specials

I actually got mine from a friend who was given them several years ago from BOG aka  Bushy Old Grower.  He is a local here in my area and has written at least one book and has several strains he developed.  
You know the seeds I have started are called Bubble Gum, but they sure look like a cross between California Orange and Bubble Gum.  I just haven't seen the orange in other Bubble Gum photos I've seen on line yet.  It makes me wonder.  But on these sites they talk about the flavor and smell.  
I will tell you, when they start budding they smell so sweet and taste sweet to smoke.  They really do smell like bubble gum.  It is amazing.  The flavor stays on your lips and it is very awesome.  I love it. 
I have a few more seeds and I'd sure like to get a male.  My stupid 'partner' threw a fit a couple months ago and made me chop my males.  I am still angry.  I will be making other arrangements soon I hope.  
I need to find those seeds!  LOL. 

eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey  ettesun..Things sound great..Hopefully the ones moved outside will turn around for you...I plan on doing some Bubble Gum beans in Sept..please give some info and pics on the Bubble Gum strain...How long to Harvest...How Tall and of course how she smokes...I will be fallowing..Keep it Green my friend



:ciao:
Well, three of the ones the Grinch planted outside aren't looking that great today, but it was cooler and I think that may have helped a bit.  I gave them quite a bit of water and said a little blessing.  
Like I told Mike in the other post, if you go on line and type in Bubble Gum Marijuana Seeds quite a few sites pop up that have discriptions.  Mine were short because they had a short veg cycle.  I have photos posted in this journal.  I read that they do well outdoors too, but I have no idea how tall they get.  I'm the only person I know who has grown them.  My two mothers that are about five or six months old are around four feet, but I keep topping them.  They are very full and very beautiful.  I have a lot of Bubble Gummys  going now and I did take a number of photos today, so I will post them soon.  
Thanks for popping in.  
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hey Ettesun! Sorry i could not get back to you sooner, Kinda got banned for cussing... O well, lesson learned it was like toarcher not being able to log in to the site... But i was just really interested in your growing and how you speak/type... You must be old school. Anyways, yeah i have a few questions... Do you only grow soil? And what soil/neuts do you use? What size setup do you have going on, it would be nice to see pics of your entire grow op. Thanks man and i am about to order some Bubble Gum so lets see if i can make some anywhere near as pretty as yours. O and if your talking about my SOG, i did transplant into 6" pots and started flower at 10 days veg. They are now on day 7 flower under 250W MH until i see Pre flower then switching to HPS...


:holysheep:  I'm younger than Mick Jagger and older than Sheryl Crow.  (My two favorite performers/artists...:giggle: 
Yep, my first albumn I ever bought was the Beatles first albumn.  I was twelve and I paid $2.99 for it!  So I'm an old cowgirl/hippy.    
I used to model up until my high thirties, so hey, I'm still cool.  :dancing:  Keeping in good shape.  :rofl:  
The way I write...  I slack sometimes, but I am actually a writer and photojournalist part time for years.  I've been doing freelance work a long time.  I don't have to work as much as I used to, but I have a couple books going.  Doesn't everyone???  :confused2:  
About my grow...  I took some photos of the indoor girls today and all the special effects, so to speak.  I think you'll like it.
I'll try to get those on tomorrow.  
Thank you for the great compliments.  Very nice of you.  Sometimes it's just the strain that does it all by itself!  Sometimes you can just bust butt on plants and they never will add up to much.  It's all in TLC and STRAIN.  Hoping that is not back strain!  
Take care my friend and thanks again.  I'll be getting back on tomorrow.
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *hey ettesun heres one for ya :giggle:
> 
> How many different chemicals can be found in marijuana?
> 
> catch u soon friend :tokie:*



:woohoo:Over 400 chemicals found in marijuana.  Do I have to name 
                    them?  
    I'll think of another trivia question for you, but 
                    my brain is tired tonight.  :giggle:   Time to sleep for me...  catch you around very soon Buddy...  


                    :holysheep:            :bong2:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 14, 2008)

*nah not all of them *:giggle:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *nah not all of them *:giggle:



:holysheep: There's over 2000 chemicals in your body when you smoke m.j.
Wow.  And some people say I shouldn't drink coffee and smoke tobacco???
Hmmm.  I buy organic hair care products and organic dog food and the horses get organic hay and beet pulp.  What's wrong with this picture?  :rofl:
I live on peanut butter and jelly.  I'll check the labels, but I'm sure they're not organic!!!  
eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 14, 2008)

So you are a 57year old, Photographer "I also love to Photograph, saving for a nice SLR", in shape, ex-model, cow-girl, that grows some of the best looking Marijuana i have ever seen.... Wow, you must be married. I wish i could find a 20 yr old version of u... LOL. Well cant wait to see those photographs, keep up the good work. And have you read the Canna-bibles, they are very good i think you would like them. They are written by Jason King. He is a photographer/journalist that travailed around the world photographing different strains/ types of MJ and i just thought you would enjoy it. Good luck..


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm only 56. :doh:Will be 57 in December...  :fid:  
No, I'm not married...  been there, done that...  single now, totally.   The men in my life are my awesome sons!  They always treat me wonderful and they love me always.  That is the best feeling in the world.  I also have a fantastic daughter. I am blessed.
Thanks so much for the nice compliments and the tip on the book.
I'll check that out when I'm in a town big enough to have a book store.  Maybe it's in the library?  
I haven't been on much.  I've had some major neck and back pain lately...  so  It makes my neck worse when I sit.  I need a good chair.  
I have old injuries from sports that have flared up after I got thrown from my horse last fall.  
But I've missed this site so much.  Hope to get the photos up soon.  Maybe today. 
You'll be surprised how huge the girls are now.  I love this job. :heart:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2008)

Cant wait for those new pics......hope You are feeling better...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds good cow girl... Cant wit to see pics... I sent you a PM to a new forum you should check it out!


----------



## littlenode (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Ettesun....really enjoyed going through your journal, entertaining, informative...and some really great looking plants...I'm very impressed, and will be following closely..good luck


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

ettesun looking good..any pics ..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2008)

ettesun............where is the MJ PORN????..we need pics...pics...pics...Hope you feel better and we all Have pains that MJ seems to be the cure...Good luck and Happy Growing


----------



## Melissa (Apr 27, 2008)

:yeahthat: eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

I use some of these all the time and all of these some times.:rofl:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

Poor girls...  I woke them up, so they look a little tired.
Photos of my cloner with my bigger clones this time around.  These were taken off the plants that are budding now.  They were cut from the bottom branches. The others show the difference between the heights of the Razz, which are the three bookended by the Train Wrecks.  My Bubble Gums are shorter and more compact, an excellent indoor strain.  The others are so tall and they have been fed and lit exactly the same...  good to see the difference.  I'll be curious to see the weights of the plants and compare tall to short strains, etc.  I will get photos when the lights are on so you can see them perked up a bit!    Enjoy.  I love my girls. :heart:  But I haven't named them.  HEY MELISSA, do you want to help me name them???  :rofl:
eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks great my friend. Nice work! Keep us posted on the beautiful girls. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2008)

:clap: Thats what Im talking about..Nice skirts :hubba: there my friend...Keep it Green my friend ..glad to hear about the Bubble gum being good for indoors..thats on my Menu for Sept Grow..I use soil tho Realy like that cloner you have..Thanks again for the Porn:dancing:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looks great my friend. Nice work! Keep us posted on the beautiful girls. Take care and be safe.


:welcome: Thanks Smoky.  So glad you dropped in.  Nice to get some positive reinforcement!    :farm:  Farming is good for the soul.
Come back for their lighted photos.  They'll be on in an hour.  I'm fading out though, so I may not get photos in tonight.  :rofl:
Take care my Friend.  
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> :clap: Thats what Im talking about..Nice skirts :hubba: there my friend...Keep it Green my friend ..glad to hear about the Bubble gum being good for indoors..thats on my Menu for Sept Grow..I use soil tho Realy like that cloner you have..Thanks again for the Porn:dancing:


:yeahthat:  
:heart:  So you like the ladies with the big fluffy tops??? :rofl: 
Wait until the lights come on.  You'll see them up close and personal. 
You'll like the Bubble Gum.  They are still my favorite.  Stocky. They are built like a Brick-S***-House...  like my father would say.  LOL.  (can I say that here???)
I don't know, better check on that... 
Nice you came by to have a peep-show.  Later Buddy.  eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lookin good..... Keep the pics commin


----------



## Melissa (Apr 28, 2008)

> Wait until the lights come on. You'll see them up close and personal.
> You'll like the Bubble Gum. They are still my favorite.



*looking fab as always ettesun ,,now you have me all excited :giggle:
seeing as tho your bubblegum pictures have allready got me chomping at the bit to go and get the beans :hubba: 
as for names ill have to see them pics first to get a feel of their personalities :rofl:
take care my friend and post more pics soon *


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 28, 2008)

All i got to say is wow..you have quite a green thumb =)
i also must say (no offence to anybody else that has posted pics in here) that bubblegum plant you posted a pic of has to be the best lookin plant I've seen on file in this forum.i do have a few questions for you if you dont mind.
 Here we go,how many grams did that bubblegum plant give you? Is this what can be expected from any seedbank bubblegum seed?
Do you use the superthrive everytime you change your res. or water your plants? And how about that fish mix,do you use that during veg?  and if so how often? sorry to hit you up with so many questions but i'm very interested in your technique (it obviously is paying off big time) anyways,your dog,horses, and plants are beautiful,thank you so much for your time-G_48911


----------



## tcbud (Apr 28, 2008)

Great questions, in the above post. Am i looking at Hydro in those pics? seems like i am seeing soil? i really know nothing about hydro, so maybe that is hydo.  Sent You a message, let me know if You get it would You? thanks for the pics of the chemicals. That superthrive, i bought some last year (never used it tho) does it really do as it says on the package?  Might have to try some, i am using the foxfarms grow big now.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 28, 2008)

Ettesun, You need to clear some of Your messages out so You can recieve more, i guess you can have only so much of their server space for private messages.  i wrote a nice one....lol....it got sent back, maybe that is the problem with just now getting them.  So...to answer the Granddaddy purps question, the grower i got my clones from, he called them Sugar Granddaddy Purple, said it was one of the most narcotic plants he had ever smoked, along with a yeild of about three pounds a plant! hard to believe i know.   i have no clue if the word Sugar makes the plants any different.  But he says they should be very very large yeilding.  i grow in containers, so that limits some of the yeild i would imagine.  so that is what i know bout this Sugar Grandaddy Purps, he keeps telling me i can try some, but alas...that has not happened yet.  So far the best yeilding plant i have seen (a friend in the valley) had a 2 pound yeild from a Northern lights plant i got from the same grower.  it was also some of the best smoke he had that season.
good growin!


----------



## IRISH (Apr 29, 2008)

umm, yes, did i miss something,(pics), hello etteson, been following along. what a wonderful set-up u have,and some sweet,sweet ladies. weather should be getting very nice now. looking forward to new pics.


----------



## G_48911 (May 4, 2008)

whats goin on?


----------



## Ettesun (May 16, 2008)

:fid:  I've been down in the dumps...  working all the time with no cooperation on the homefront.  Lots of neck and lower back pain.  
I feel like the little red hen...  but at the end I don't get MY share usually!  That sucks huh???  At least in the story the little red hen can keep all the fruits of her labor.  Those of you that are too young to know about the story...  please read it...  LOL.
Just wanted all of you to know I've missed you and will get back in the swing of things.  Very busy this time of year.  I'm getting pulled in too many directions.  Photos soon.  I promise.  
P.S.  It was HOT today, really unusually HOT for this area...  Yippee...  summer is coming after all!      Take care and God Bless.  
eace:


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Cant wait to see some new pics. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Hay Ettesun how are things?


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

Looking good mang. Lookine forward to those pictures!


----------



## Melissa (May 16, 2008)

i was wondering where u were ,,,take care friend eace:


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2008)

Got Your message, BIG THANK YOU!  wrote a note back, but you got a full mail box.  Again, thank you for the good advise about the cloner.  Try to get some rest my friend.
tcbud
ps what is mang.? as in above (2) post, just wondering, (could be a typo?).  Been in the mountains so long, the world has moved on with out me i guess.


----------



## Ettesun (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by.  I have a new camera and some new photos.  I'll get those in the journal.  I wanted to take more today.  The outdoor girls are just growing up way too fast...  when I say too fast, I mean that...  It's like Jack and the Beanstock!  
I've been very busy indoors and outdoors.  Keeping it green... well, and purple too.  Wait until you see my photos and you'll know what I mean.
Until next time, take care my friends and God Bless.  
eace:


----------



## Melissa (May 29, 2008)

*hey ettesun glad your back in the land of mp :giggle: carnt wait for those pics (so hurry with them )till then take care eace:*


----------



## IRISH (Jun 12, 2008)

hello Ettesun , i've been away for a few weeks helping my mom cope with some illness. hope all is well with you and yours. we would love to see some pics as usual of your great crop. hope to see you back soon...


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

*:yeahthat:i hope everything is well eace:*


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 15, 2008)

:holysheep:  Holy Sheep Bat Man!     :stuff-1125699181_i_

 Oh my gosh, what a horrible-no-good-very-bad week I've had.  
But I'm back.  Had some problems...  to put it mildly.  But I'm a survivor and a cowgirl at heart and no one is going to try to make me leave my house until I'm good and ready!  Threats just make me mad!  
The so-called partner ripped up everything outdoors (25) and took all my share of my cured also.  Left me with nothing but babies and mommies.  Got some vegging again though.  Been working my butt off.  Can I say butt???  Broke as can be, but luckily I have some fantastic friends here who are helping me struggle back to get my land legs again.  
My editor is printing some of my photos...  scenes from the coast... not tomatoes!!! LOLOL.   So I'll make a little cash.  Thinking of getting a real job.  YUCK.  
Hey Hick, need another moderator?????   Do you guys get paid???
God Bless All of You!  Keeping it sane, usually!  ha.  And trying to get it GREEN AGAIN!
Ettesun  XXOO    If you have a little time, put in a good word with the big guy upstairs for my safety and sanity!!!!  :hairpull:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 15, 2008)

*hey ette sorry to hear what happened  but hey you are still here  
take care and look forward to seeing some tom plant pics soon :giggle:*


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

oh yeah hun, you must branch off, and grow on your own. the pics you've shared with us already have showed what a great skill you have at growing the beloved ganja. keep your friends close, and your enemies closer. hope you bounce back. see you around...


----------



## BBFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey ettesun- sorry to hear about your bad times.  Hope things turn quick for you. (i'm sure they will- you got spirit!)


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone.  Just wanted you to see the colors of the Razz next to the other green strains.  My Train Wrecks and Razz were very pretty, tall, dark, handsome ladies.  I am sad that the fruits of my labor did not pay off.  I do have some Lifesaver I saved that didn't get 'taken.' 
Thanks for the kind words everyone.  I bounce back pretty well.  After all, this 'ain't my first rodeo!'


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 20, 2008)

your "partner" stiffed you, eh?... I've had that happen too - that's why I keep MINIMAL friends... there rn't many good people around that you can trust.

nice pic :aok:

best of luck to you, sweetheart (not that u need it....)


----------



## Melissa (Jun 20, 2008)

*hey ette thanks for popping over to my journal ,,glad to hear you jumped back into the saddle:hubba: glad the new grow is going well ,and you have a jar full of life saver :giggle:
take care friend eace:*


----------



## BBFan (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like all is not lost!  Nice grow you got going on.  Things must be looking up already!


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 25, 2008)

This little one is a volunteer.  She or he must have come up from a seed.
The little one shows me that although life may throw some curves, there is always a new beginning.
Hope you enjoy these photos.  I find a lot of faith wrapped up in this little one who survived the whole outdoor garden being ripped out and destroyed.  
I am looking for a name.  Any suggestions?  I am trying not to be dismayed by what I lost, but by what I have.  The best gifts come in little packages!  
God Bless Us All.  Ettesun.  





        The Survivor





        In Memory of the Lost Girls


----------



## Melissa (Jun 25, 2008)

*hey ettesun how about ZOSIME: Feminine form of Greek Zosimos, meaning "likely to survive; 
keep your chin up girl ,things can only get better :hubba:
take care friend ,melissaeace:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey ett..melissa found the name I think...Have a great day..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2008)

yep, got to go with melissa, that is a great name....kinda rolls off the tounge....a survivor, like it's momma.
good growin'!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay my friiend...whats on the horizon 4 the next grow?..Thanks for stopN n my Grow..and cant wait for  your next..Remember its not how many times you get knocked down..but how many times you get back up..Well done..


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

:stuff-1125699181_i_   Life can be up and down that is for sure.  I appreciate all your support and well wishes.  It means so much to me.  This has been a difficult time, but I'm feeling so much better.
Worked out in my garden last night until 4 a.m. and feeling like it's nap time since the horses woke me up so early!  Why do they always want to be fed!!!???  :giggle:  I need to take more photos, but I have some from a couple days ago I will post first.  They have grown in two days.  It's amazing.  
Life goes on and sometimes gets better.  
I sprayed, clipped some spindly lower branches, fed all the girls...  some are beginning bloom and some are still vegging and some just got taken out of the cloner last night...  All these stages make it interesting.  Decided I'd better keep good records, so I bought some little stickies to put on the planters.  Luckily my friend came over and helped me with the stickies... keeping this blond head organized.  :rofl:  We had a lot of fun.  
P.S. don't worry, she's a 'woman-friend' and I've known her since college.  No more boyfriend involvement again in my garden!!!!  
No offense guys, but I have a bad habbit of picking the good looking, smooth talking dysfunctional type.  They are EVERYWHERE!  I'm beginning to think all men are dishonest and I know that can't be true...  I'll get over that feeling some day... :rofl:   I've just had very bad no-good experiences. 
But love to you all.
eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pics please.....


----------



## BBFan (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to step on Melissa's toes- how about naming her Genesis- for coming into being.  You can just call her Jenny.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2008)

we want MJ porn...Pics..pics...I need, I need..Come on Man...


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

The little ones like old rock n roll.  







           With the cost of the HID, I bring in my late vegging girls to hang
                                               out with their big sisters.  It's the Big and Little Sister Party.

           I use every inch of space until it's time to move into bigger rooms.    
                                               Vegging girls love the hot lights/big city/rock n roll!!!  

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*:holysheep: ettesun i thought i was going to see a couple of plants not a whole forest ,,,they are looking wonderfull btw  glad your almost at harvest time once again and you get to keep this lot eace: looking forward to the next installment of photos,so hurry :giggle:*


----------



## BBFan (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow Ettesun- they're beautiful- Love the title "The Phoenix Grow- Rising from the Ashes".  Major impressive!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2008)

very nce ett..Love the pics..okay ready for more..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow Judye, they are looking sooo healthy. Your doing a fine job, keep up the good work... O, and i love what you've done with the drawers..

Timmy


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah Shucks.  Thanks for noticing...  (Do I sound like Eeyore? He's my fav).
Melissa, BB, 4U and Timmy... thanks for the very kind words.  Banjo Buzz, Trinity County...  Crazy Vancouver...  Thanks for always being on my side!!!
It has been a struggle.  Especially through all the trauma of me moving, hiding out, boyfriend threatening me, stealing all my buds...  Then moving back here...  always being nervous that he will cause problems...  :cop:
My gosh...  things are going to be OK.  I just want to be cool and mellow.  He moved down to Southern California so I hope he'll stay there and leaves me alone. After all, he can afford it!  Not funny really, but I always like to look at the bright side.  Hoping that darn money will last him so he won't come back until I find a new secret place and rent this house out.  I found a little Hobbit/Fairy looking house in the woods...  Site of an old 1800s settlement town...  Friendly ghosts I hope...  
Oh my gosh, it was love at first site.  Field for my horse, garden spots, very secluded, pond WITH GOLD FISH...  rent cheap.... The angels are watching out for me.  So if it works out I'll be moving and renting this place to someone 'cool.'  Anyway, I'd better get to work.  LOVE you guys!  My blind cat always knows where I am and where my keyboard is!!!  It's very hard to type...  he's so spoiled...  or she... hmmm...  I'm not looking...  he/she adopted me a year and a half ago.  love this cat...  he's the smartest 'person' I know!!!  His name is 'Doggie' because he follows me like a dog...  Sometimes he jumps on the counter and misses and hits the cupboard instead...  It's good for a laugh in the morning and I give him a hug and he tries again... Ahhh.  Gotta love old animals...  I feel like my cat sometimes...  :rofl:   I've been missing that jump, but I'll keep trying.
eace:  Ette


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2008)

nice...poor old cat...
wont say poor old you tho...
you gonna bounce back...
sounds like your bouncing allready.
thanks for the pics
awesome,
got to feed the guys here that Mj pic porn...
woooo hoooooo!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL, crazy! Well good luck with the house. Sounds like a really nice place. I wish there was i place i could move to where there are woods around here. But im in Houston and theres really nothing but ceamint.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like eden.  You see, good things do happen to good people!


----------



## Melissa (Jun 28, 2008)

*the hobbit/fairy house sounds just divine (want a lodger:giggle)
goodluck with everythingeace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2008)

yes my friend..when doors close..better ones await openng..sounds like a great place hope everything works out for you and "Doggie"..GOOD LUCK and keep us posted..but most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 28, 2008)

Girls are sleeping, drooping, and needing nourishment when their sun comes up!  They are happy.  I have some that need to be put in larger containers.  
  I was trying to take these photos in the dark and my camera fogged up also.  So they are not the greatest, but hope you enjoy them.  Later Friends.






  They are tired and will look perkier at sunrise!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey friend those look good..arent you worried about light cycle disruption?  may send girls Hermie..be careful...also Not sure I would transplant that far into flower...it will slow down bud production..IMO..to concontrate on roots.. but lets see what others think..They sure look good..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by.
They will be fine...  they are a lot tougher than people think...  I shower them when they are bugged up, shake them...  etc...
But the ones I'm transplanting are in 4 inch containers and they will be just fine.  They are a little smaller than the others...  They are sitting in the drawer and stacked up around the outside of the light.  I'm just trying to conserve electricity while I can...  Very soon I will put them in their bigger pots and I will need two trays and two lights...  Yikes. About 200 dollars a month a light.  I'm just stalling a little.
Mine are tough.  I turn them upside down, sideways...  etc.  That's why I use strong fans also... makes for strong plants that need little help keeping big heavy buds up!  :rofl: 
Thanks for your thoughts.
eace:


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2008)

hopefully the sun will begin to shine your way. i can tell your a survivor. 
Hey, you've always got friends' here. grow is phenomenal as usual.:hubba: ...see you Ettesun...


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 29, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hopefully the sun will begin to shine your way. i can tell your a survivor.
> Hey, you've always got friends' here. grow is phenomenal as usual.:hubba: ...see you Ettesun...



:yayeople like you help keep my world turning!  Thank you so much...  all my good friends here have been so supportive.  I've learned so much and it's so wonderful sharing what little I know.  I'm just a country girl at heart.  Used to love watching my dad and helping with the massive vegetable gardens and all the animals.  Getting my hands dirty is very theraputic for a broken heart.
Take care my friend and thank you for coming by my place. ::giggle:
eace:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done Ette 
Amazing pics... I might have to visit California after all... Or should I just go to Amsterdam instead?? 
I wanna start some better seeds though... My girls aren't looking half as good as these... And not only these.. All Grow Journals I looked up made me feel small 
Do people post grow pics of some ordinary harvests ???
I might be the first one...
Keep Growing!


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 16, 2008)

Just an update.  Girls are filling out at 4 weeks.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello....
Very nice, i must say....yep, i must say VERY nice.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 17, 2008)

*hi ette  
looking wonderfull as allways :48:*


----------



## BBFan (Jul 17, 2008)

Can't you just spend hours gazing at those lovely ladies?  Beautiful work.  Didn't take you long to bounce back strong.


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 17, 2008)

:lama: And they get better every day.  Their monsters. 
           Thanks TC and Melissa and BB for coming over to my 
           dug out!  Now I have to get back to work.  :giggle: 
           So much to do, so little time...  
                    Ette.
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 17, 2008)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Can't you just spend hours gazing at those lovely ladies?  Beautiful work.  Didn't take you long to bounce back strong.



:holysheep:  Sometimes at night I just lose track of time and just stay out looking at them.  The are just so pretty.  I'm very proud of my girls.  I'm really enjoying the tranquillity of being on my own and doing it the way I feel is best.  It is hard work, but a lot of fun at the same time.  Thanks for coming over to my place.  :giggle:
                                         Ette         eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2008)

hey ett..looks great..they are memerizing huh?..I stare at mine sometimes hours...kinda like a camp fire..keep up the great work..thanks for shareing


----------



## Melissa (Jul 20, 2008)

*goodmorning to ya ette eace: thanks for dropping in on me :giggle:
glad things are getting better ,hope to see some more fab pics of your ladies soon ,,,did you move to the hobbit/fairy dwelling ? if so how did it go 
take care ,be happy 
melissa,:48:*


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

hello ettesun, have'nt saw you around in the past month. hope all is well on your front. looking forward to hearing how your girls are doing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

yes ett.....we are worried...that cottage way out there must be Nice...hope you are well


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*:yeahthat: what them 2 guys say :giggle:
hope all is well friend eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome back ett


----------



## Ettesun (Aug 26, 2008)

:holysheep:  I'm back....  Just wanted you to know things are fine here on the  home front.  No fairy cabin for me...  they doubled the rent by the time it was actually available...  so there's nothing like home sweet home.
Sending lots of good thoughts to all of you.  Please check in when I get my photos up.  That is WHEN I find my new camera.  Somehow between a house full of family and friends and shifting kids, beds and furniture around it got lost...  Boo Hoo...  I've got to get some photos on of the absolute fluffiest pretties bud I've ever had...  You'll love it...
Take care my friends and God Bless.  Ette.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey okay ette glad to hear all is well on your front...and i will be lokking forward to the pics..I bet those Ladies are HOT and cant wait...angain welcome back


----------



## Ettesun (Aug 27, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:
I'll be digging in looking for my camera, ok?
Thanks for stopping by and I'll get a chance to check out your site when I get back in the drivers' seat of this machine of mine...
Finally I get the computer.  I'm surprised I still know how to type...  Just like riding a bike I guess. :giggle:  And other things I will not mention on this forum.  LOLOLOL.  :rofl:

eace:  ette


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*hi ette ,,
wonderfull to see you back in fine spirts 
sounds like you have had a crazy fun time :hubba:
well hurry up and find that camera lol eagerly awaiting your pics ,,,thanks for dropping in my yard eace:
take care 
melissa*


----------



## IRISH (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, that camera must be really lost.  . how are you doing ettesun?
was hoping to get here and see your lifesaver girls'.(?). was in need of info on them. a really good friend gave me 10 BOG Lifesaver seeds' today, 
and 10 ultimate indica, from legends. . another friend gave me four, 5th.
gen. hash plant clones last week, and they are in my cloner doing well. 
i've recently finished my white widow grow, and i'm really liking the buzz
effects of this off a few tokes, very relaxing.
hope all is well with you as usual,and hope to 'see' you back around soon friend. ...


----------



## Ettesun (Sep 17, 2008)

:lama:
Hello to all my buddies...
I have photos I've been taking since I found my camera.  It was actually where it was supposed to be hanging in the closet covered by a mess of clothes.  Yikes.  I must have missed it the first twenty times I looked in the closet.
I think I'm a little burned out for uploading photos tonight...or this morning I should say.  :rofl:   
Banjo, Melissa, 4U, and Nikki... and T.C.... thank you for checking in on me and being my buddies.  You guys are all great.  I catch up with your journals tomorrow...  I hope.  
Let me know how you all are and I'll get up to date very soon.  
It's almost 2 a.m. here in California and I'm on a strange shift with the girls...  My outdoor girls are mostly gone, except the little volunteer...  I'll be sure to put a photo in of her shortly, just for you Melissa.
Thanks for hanging out at my little place on the big wide web!  There's no place like home... :rofl: 
Ta Ta for now.  Ette.        
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2008)

*hey ette,,,glad to hear all is well ,,,and you found your camera  

wondered what had happened to ya  :48:

*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2008)

*they look fantastic ette ,,,you have been busy :fly: *


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2008)

..."very" nice canopy ett'..:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 17, 2008)

did someone find thier way home? .
hey girly, girl. how you been. i can see you've been a busy body. always nice to have family come on home occasionally. 'specially when they bring
the young-uns'. . your ladies are lookin' Beeautiful, as usual. what is this strain i'm looking at? it sure looks like a very tasty one. bet it smells 
as good as it looks. hope i 'see' you around some more soon Ettesun. 
no pressure though. just think of us as your 2nd. family. welcome home.


----------



## Ettesun (Sep 17, 2008)

Banjo, that is awesome that you have some Lifesaver seeds...
I just started a bunch of Lifesaver clones yesterday. My mother is getting old and I've had a rough time getting her healthy enough to get babies.  I hope they root well.  I also started a bunch of BOG clones.  So it is funny you would mention those... :farm: We are certainly on the same page, so to speak.  :giggle: 
Those two strains are probably the 'most medicinal' I've had.  They seem to be everyone's favorite.  I like the Lifesaver the best. The RAZZ is not quite as potent, but it roots well and grows like crazy.  The buds are huge!  Good for showing off.  :rofl: 
I'm having a problem with almost a full tray of a mixed variety.  I'll post that in the problems section...  need some ideas as to what in the heck happened to that bunch so I don't repeat it.  
Thanks for dropping over to my place.  And yes, M.P. is my other family! 
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2008)

Great Pictures Ettesun.  Glad you found the camera....


----------



## Ettesun (Sep 17, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> did someone find thier way home? .
> hey girly, girl. how you been. i can see you've been a busy body. always nice to have family come on home occasionally. 'specially when they bring
> the young-uns'. . your ladies are lookin' Beeautiful, as usual. what is this strain i'm looking at? it sure looks like a very tasty one. bet it smells
> as good as it looks. hope i 'see' you around some more soon Ettesun.
> no pressure though. just think of us as your 2nd. family. welcome home.



:ciao:
It's either BOG or RAZZ...  they are both huge producers.  The BOG stayed green, but the Razz is more purple after curing.  Most people seem to like the Bog strains best... lifesaver, bogglegum, etc.  The 'Bushy Old Grower' is pretty awesome.  I have an autographed book he wrote. :giggle: 
Thanks again for stopping in. 
eace:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Beautiful mang just beautiful. :aok: GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 14, 2009)

White Rhino Clones. First time I EVER made the   
                                   the cubes work right!!!  


   One of the good things about sun leaves.
                                    They show you potential problems.  

   This is toward the end, and before the new lamps.  They are much prettier when the lights are on.  They look pretty bad here.  I was happy with my new 1000s.  What a difference.  They filled out in the last week.  It was fantastic.  Should have purchased them a few months ago.  Live and Learn.:doh: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

. Hello Ettesun. good to see you around again. got some very nice looking ladies, i see. all look nice and healthy. stop on over, and take a gander at my LUI at 6 weeks.

switched over to dwc, just to test it out, and see if i like this style. and, i really do. hope to see you around more. later...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking Great again ett..thanks for takeing time to share with us..take care and be safe..oh  do you die your hair:giggle:  nice pics girl:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Etteson...
Girls Look GREAT!
Congrats on making the cubes work for the first time!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*glad to see ya posting again ette ,,,lots of nice ladies u have there 

keep the name ettesun  ,,even if you change it it will still be over google :shocked:
melissa 
*


----------

